# A campervan is ....



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A van with more sequins than the last one.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> A van with more sequins than the last one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Some one else listening to radio 2 then ?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

or even radio 4! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope they bring out a swanee kazoo cd soon!

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I don't know what other motorists thought as I drove home from work laughing at the programme (Radio 4). I was in stitches.

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> A van with more sequins than the last one.


I don't get it! :? :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

which one we can listen again then?

We always laugh at you DABS sorry with you sweet cheeks!


Greenie


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> which one we can listen again then?
> 
> Greenie


I'm sorry Greenie, I haven't a clue.

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dawnwynne said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > A van with more sequins than the last one.
> ...


I think you mean "You're sorry you haven't a clue" and that is one.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

b16duv said:


> or even radio 4! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope they bring out a swanee kazoo cd soon!
> 
> David


That explains the lack of music in the car today then


----------

